# Sikhs Defy Akal Takht Edict Against Prof Darshan Singh



## Archived_Member16 (Feb 2, 2010)

source: http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Sikhs-defy-Akal-Takht-edict-against-Prof-Darshan-Singh/articleshow/5529606.cms


*Sikhs defy Akal Takht edict *

*against Prof Darshan Singh*

TNN, 3 February 2010, 04:27am IST

THE TIMES OF INDIA


<!-- google_ad_section_start -->*CHANDIGARH:* In a highly significant development, which could have far-reaching consequences within the Sikh community, a large number of Sikh organizations, intellectuals, panthic bodies, thinkers and individuals openly defied the _hukumnama _(edict) against former Akal Takht jathedar Prof Darshan Singh by the incumbent jathedar, Giani Gurbachan Singh, though a symbolic gesture of sharing a meal with him on Tuesday. 

Supping with the former clergyman at a city hotel was an action of blatant defiance of the edict, which had cautioned the Sikh community to sever “roti-beti di saanjh” (all social relations) with him. Going a step ahead, the gathering called for a revolution against the forces which were influencing the clergy and political rulers of Sikhs by silencing dissenting and rational voices. “With this meal today, we declare a no-confidence move against the jathedars and their political masters,” the speakers declared. 

Humble, yet defiant, Darshan Singh, equated himself with a lowly animal like dog, whose loyalty to his master is never questioned. “I will always remain a loyal guard at the house of my master, the Guru and the Khalsa Panth, and would continue to caution against any impending danger from any force by raising my voice. Sikhs need to be wary of the Dasam Granth,” the renowned hymn singer declared. 

Another speaker talked of how the then clergyman had stood up for the community before and after Operation Bluestar, when every other Sikh leader had either fled from the scene or was sending SOS to the Union government for military intervention. “We owe it to him for infusing courage back into the community during those troubled times,” former IAS officer Gurtej Singh announced. Ridiculing the clergy’s action, while equating it to then jathedar’s action of honouring Reginald Dyers for Jallianwala Bagh massacre, or excommunicating the great Sikh intellectual Prof Gurmukh Singh during the British regime, speakers said the clergy was once again trying to mislead the community at the behest of other forces, which want the community to go back into the fold of Hinduism. 

<!-- google_ad_section_end -->
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>                                                                    var RN = new String (Math.random());                                                                    var RNS = RN.substring (2,11);                                                                    var b2 = '<iframe src=\"http://adstil.indiatimes.com/RealMedia/ads/adstream_sx.ads/www.timesofindia.com/TOI2009_India/index.html/1'+RNS+'@Right3?\" WIDTH=300 HEIGHT=250 marginwidth=0 marginheight=0 hspace=0 vspace=0 frameborder=0 scrolling=no bordercolor=\"#000000\"> </iframe>';                                                                    if (doweshowbellyad==1)                                                                                                                                        bellyad.innerHTML = b2;                                                                          </SCRIPT>


----------



## Uniqsha (Feb 2, 2010)

*Who knows what will happen next and who will be next*


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 2, 2010)

This is sadly true.


----------



## Randip Singh (Feb 3, 2010)

Well at least some people have the guts to defy those Masands at the SGPC!!


----------



## prem judge (Feb 3, 2010)

Good on you Gurtej Singh Ji, we need more dedicated Sikhs to stand up to the "masands". Hit the info@sgpc.net and let them know what you think of their action,
the time is right and we should all do our part for the "panth" - the least we can do 
to honour countless sacrifices and protect our heritage. May Waheguruji bless the
True at heart to continue this fight, it is our fight as a Sikh Nation.:happy:


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sikhs now follow hukamnaamas as it suits them and their ideology O/W  they have only one thing to say that who the hell is Akal takht.We don't want to follow them


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 3, 2010)

Kanwardeep Singh said:


> Sikhs now follow hukamnaamas as it suits them and their ideology O/W  they have only one thing to say that who the hell is Akal takht.We don't want to follow them



kanwardeep ji,
How right you are.

EVEN the JATHEDAARS Follow what they like....REF. a HUKMNAMAH issued by the previous AT Joginder vedanti..THAT NO EX-JATHEDAAR will be ever called up to AT !!! Obvioulsy looking at the handwriign on the wall he and the FIVE who signed THAT hukmnamah were looking to saving their own A***..just in case. BUT that Humnamah is being IGNORED (Gurbachan singh is one of the signatories to that one )

IQBAL of Patna has ISSUED so many statements that..I DONT RECOGNISE AKAL TAKHAT at all..MY Takhat is the HIGHEST authority...( and he has NOT withdrawn nay of these statements)..YET he is one of the Five "judges"...Nnaded DONT follow AR SRM..yet he is also among the five...

SO MANY incongruecies..hypocracy..contradictions..etc etc BUT WHO CARES !! HMV has spoken..the Broken record is PLAYING..HEIL BADAL !!

This is the FIRST TIME that SIKH SANGATS are BURNING EFFIGIES of Jathedaars...in PUBLIC....NEWSPAPERS, INTERNET, RADIO STATIONS etc etc are Openly defying the Jathedaars...a Large group of intellectuals, politicans, academics etc held a ROTI DEE SANJH meeting with Singh sahib Darshan Singh in Chnadigarh....when Prof Gurmukh Singh was done an injustice 100 years ago..the next village didnt know until years later...NOW the Entire world is a VILLAGE...people around the world know INSTANTLY...the Jathedaars didnt see that coming...IN Gurmukhs singhs case we waited 100 years before we ADMITTED the INJUSTICE...This time we wont have to wait that LONG...i hope.:8-:}{}{}::8-:}{}{}:


----------



## harbansj24 (Feb 3, 2010)

Post 1984, Hukamnamas have lost their significance. Sikhs hardly take note of it. Even the media takes little notice. Hukamnamas come dime a dozen. So how can an "Aam Sikh" be bothered about it?


----------



## Randip Singh (Feb 3, 2010)

harbansj24 said:


> Post 1984, Hukamnamas have lost their significance. Sikhs hardly take note of it. Even the media takes little notice. Hukamnamas come dime a dozen. So how can an "Aam Sikh" be bothered about it?


 

I think the Table and Chair one was straw that broke the camels back. No one could take them seeriously after that.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 3, 2010)

Next is Sarna.
Whether we believe or not in Sarna's policies.This trend of issuing hukamnamas to anti Badal factions is a dangerous one.

Personally I dont favour Sarna because of some of his unpopular decisions like praising son of Lala Jagat Narain,not doing anything for 1984 victims,hob nobbing with certain congress leaders,betraying Khalsa Action Committee which was formed by Bhai Daljit Singh Bittu against derawaad.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 3, 2010)

kee jaana mein kaun ji

Sarna is next and Sarna is right now. The pro-Dasam Granth forums have been running threads against him right now. And not on the issues, but on DG.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 3, 2010)

This is a sad state of affairs but we should not keep quite when our house is burning.

YouTube- Tera Khalsa Panth Bajan Valia Dhadi Bhai Rachpal Singh Pamal


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 3, 2010)

A MYTH....The Ram Rai "dispute"  with Guru Har rai Ji...and earlier ones with Prithi Chand and Guru Ramdass Ji.....etc...were actually ONLY "Father-son" relations. NO PUJAREES or any one else involved at all.

Fast Forward...Jassa Singh Ramghariah dispute...when JSR aligned himslef to the Muslim Adina Begh, the SIKHS "broke off all relations"..with him...NO PUJAREES or Akal Takhat etc involved..He wasnt called at nay peshi..appearance..or issued any hukmnamah...and when JSR's inner soul torured him..He RELENTED..wrote  a Letter and wrapped it in a brick and threw it into the Sikh camp and rode off. The letter was one full of his anguish at this separation and apology for past deeds. The Sikhs FORGAVE him and accepted him back...No Pujarees sat in a room and demanded he explain.

Fast Forward..Prof GURMUKH SINGH..."expelled" by ??? About 20 PUJAREES based in Amritsar and PATNA !! No jathedar or Akal Takhat peshi..explanations etc..NO appearance demanded or accomplished. Simply becasue the "pujarees" wanted him OUT to please the British Masters. and Gurmukh Singh wasnt one to back down...so no explanations needed. OUT means OUT. Period.

MYTHS and More MYTHS...SGGS is SUPREME at all costs.


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 4, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> kee jaana mein kaun ji
> 
> Sarna is next and Sarna is right now. The pro-Dasam Granth forums have been running threads against him right now. And not on the issues, but on DG.



Why should we care about Sarna he is as bad as badal.In this battle of Badal vs sarna if they throw Sarna out then it is going to be very good for sikhism
Badal is already 84 so how long will he live?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 4, 2010)

Kanwardeep Singh said:


> Why should we care about Sarna he is as bad as badal.In this battle of Badal vs sarna if they throw Sarna out then it is going to be very good for sikhism
> Badal is already 84 so how long will he live?



????????????????
Havent you seen the NEW YOUNGER BADAL already waiting in the wings ??? Is he any BETTER than the old Badal ?? His WIFE runs the Radha Soami sponsored Nanhi Chhan programme which is FUNDED by SGPC Goluck Funds !!
having ones head buried in the sand and saying badal is going to die..soon..and then Everything will be A-OK ?????? will it be ??
Did things suddenly become good after Indira Gandhi died....after rajiv died...after this person dies..that person dies..?

People used to say..Things will change for the better once Vedanti goes..he did..and this ones even worse....next one will definitely be worser (if there is such a word )..becasue as they say..AAVa oot gayah...Guru Ji asks. The FOREST FIRE IS RAGING.....KOI HARIO BOOT RAHIO REE ? the answer is ?????

I dont have an opinion about Sarna ( I do have about the previous dgmc/delhi sikhs like chandok, jathedar santokh singh etc etc - not good)..BUT from what i watch on LIVE Satellite TV from Rakabganj..Bangla Sahib...etc etc is all very PRO SRM..unlike what comes LIVE from Harmandir Sahib and LIVE from Hazoor Sahib....IF there is any hope of saving Sikhism/SRM..its in DELHI DGMC..and the leader there is Sarna...PUNJAB IS ALL SUNK save for a few isolated Gurdwaras and asthaans that practise Tatt Gurmatt..everywhere else its all ghee jyots, talls, wishing wells, sacred waters, sacred bootehs, sacred juttian and sacred this and sacred that and MINISCULE GURBANI/GURMATT. No wonder DERAS are proliferating..


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 4, 2010)

> I dont have an opinion about Sarna ( I do have about the previous dgmc/delhi sikhs like chandok, jathedar santokh singh etc etc - not good)..BUT from what i watch on LIVE Satellite TV from Rakabganj..Bangla Sahib...etc etc is all very PRO SRM..unlike what comes LIVE from Harmandir Sahib and LIVE from Hazoor Sahib....IF there is any hope of saving Sikhism/SRM..its in DELHI DGMC..and the leader there is Sarna...PUNJAB IS ALL SUNK save for a few isolated Gurdwaras and asthaans that practise Tatt Gurmatt..everywhere else its all ghee jyots, talls, wishing wells, sacred waters, sacred bootehs, sacred juttian and sacred this and sacred that and MINISCULE GURBANI/GURMATT. No wonder DERAS are proliferating..



DSGPC  is the same Gurdwara' committe that threatened the case of 1984 riots.
Sarna did not even give saropa or allowed jarnail singh journalist to speak,neither he gave any type of help to him.This must be one joke that sikhism will survive in Delhi.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 4, 2010)

Kanwardeep Singh said:


> Why should we care about Sarna he is as bad as badal.In this battle of Badal vs sarna if they throw Sarna out then it is going to be very good for sikhism
> Badal is already 84 so how long will he live?




Kanwardeep Singh ji - I know that Sarna is a controversial character and not without some serious chits against him from his past, and even his present, deeds. But I was trying to make one and only one point. That the controversy surrounding him right now is a "round-up" of political enemies and will not be about issues. It will be about political schemes. I thought I said that.

And Badal has created a dynasty. He competes with the Egyptian pharohs in that regard. He will die and his lineage will live on. He made sure of that. The road to the future is paved with Badals.

Also I agree with Gyani ji -- Delhi has the organization, the will, and the political "smarts"  to pull Sikhism out of this mess. Punjab has the "brains" but is too fragmented. Too absorbed by infighting to be able to do it. Too suffocated in the spider's web of deras and babaji's to pull itself loose. You yourself said that Badal's agricultural policies are what keep him there with the common man. How does that help every other common Sikh everywhere else?


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 4, 2010)

> Also I agree with Gyani ji -- Delhi has the organization, the will, and the political "smarts" to pull Sikhism out of this mess. Punjab has the "brains" but is too fragmented. Too absorbed by infighting to be able to do it. Too suffocated in the spider's web of deras and babaji's to pull itself loose. You yourself said that Badal's agricultural policies are what keep him there with the common man. How does that help every other common Sikh everywhere else?



What organisation Delhi has? The organisation that sold justice of 1984 victims,The people who threatened the widows to become hostile.DSGPC That did nothing for 1984 victims  despite truck load of money it has.The sikh schools and colleges of Delhi which are of very poor quality because DSGPC.The gurdwara's that Give saropas to Tytler and sajjan kumar
which are controlled by DSGPC.

Sarna is a congress stooge and will do what his congress masters will say.As far as Badal is concerned his influence is limited to Punjab only.I don't know how Badal affect lives of sikhs that are living outside Punjab.If you are pointing to Hukamnaama's then I already said that forget about sikhs even Gurdwara's outside Punjab don't obey to it.so Badal hardly has influence outside Punjab


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 4, 2010)

I came across the following nice Kirtan by Prof Darshan Singh performed in Pakistan :

YouTube- Prof Darshan Singh - Satgur Mere Ki Vadiayee

Can we get such great Raagis and Kathaakaars again ?Sikh kaum's tragedy is that when someone is alive we dont recognise his value but when he's gone we wish he returns.

Same thing happened with Sant Bhindranwale .A number of Sikhs including myself who earlier had some doubts about Sant Bhindranwale,though we supported him from the beginning, now wish that he was alive today.

Had more Sikhs outside Punjab heeded to Sant ji's advise "Singho tyar bar tyar raho.." we would not have faced such difficulty but we were thinking he is saying it for Punjab Sikhs only whereas Punjab ton baharlay Sikhaan daa taa nau maas daa rishta hai dooji kaum naal.

Those who have survived have different views ,ask those whose 10-15 members of the same family were burned alive and who faced the terror .
The stories of how neighbours turned against Sikhs are many fold than those who saved .

Indians have basically a mob mentality so Sikhs outside should be prepared for anything ,anytime.

Nothing happened randomly in 1984.Everything was pre planned.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 5, 2010)

Kanwardeep Singh said:


> What organisation Delhi has? The organisation that sold justice of 1984 victims,The people who threatened the widows to become hostile.DSGPC That did nothing for 1984 victims despite truck load of money it has.The sikh schools and colleges of Delhi which are of very poor quality because DSGPC.The gurdwara's that Give saropas to Tytler and sajjan kumar
> which are controlled by DSGPC.
> 
> Sarna is a congress stooge and will do what his congress masters will say.As far as Badal is concerned his influence is limited to Punjab only.I don't know how Badal affect lives of sikhs that are living outside Punjab.If you are pointing to Hukamnaama's then I already said that forget about sikhs even Gurdwara's outside Punjab don't obey to it.so Badal hardly has influence outside Punjab


 
Akal Takht jathedars also at one time at the behest of badal told the widows of 1984 anti Sikh massacres "eh khekhann(dramay) kerdeeyaan...."

Kinu changaa aakheeyay ?Saaray hee iko jehay hun.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 5, 2010)

Sarna and DGMC..may have killed/helped kill/ "SIKHS"....or even helped sikh killers escape justice... BADAL and his cohorts in Punjab are KILLING SIKHI.

And YES how could the Akali supporters ever so easily "forget" that it was VEDANTI who looked on as goons pushed out roughly the 1984 Widows who came to Akal takhat to seek justice ??  Eh Kehhneeny DRAMAYBAZI kardeean are the exact words oft eh Akal takhat jathedar !!!

So in my books..Sarna  and gang are the lesser evil...The Daily KATHA as per Gurbani/SRM from bangla Sahib is enough to show his "good deeds"...ZERO comes out of Harmandir sahib/SGPC sponsors !!


----------

